# What is the lowest ping that you get and with what ISP?



## $ilver[-]EAD (Mar 20, 2012)

These days i'm having real trouble sticking around in online games all because of the high ping in BSNL network. Mine's BSNL UL750+ plan with 1Mbps bandwith speed upto 6GB and 512Kbps onwards.

I get pings at an average of 110-170ms in Indian servers tested from Speedtest.net and saw in some YouTube videos that Airtel 3G having pings in 100ms< range. I find it pretty impressive. 

So guys please tell me what is your ISP, area and your ping test results whether you're using wired connection or 3G.

Also try and get me the results of ping test to Paris server please. LOL servers are near that so i need to have that info.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 30, 2012)

My ISP is Bsnl.its wired.I am in Assam and my ping to Hongkong Servers are 150ms maximum. Most of gaming servers are there.
To servers in USA I get around 320ms to 350ms. Although these are not great pings but they are good enough to play in servers.
To Europe region I get around 250ms most of times. Very much playbable there too.
the last time I played on a server in Delhi[Team Fortress 2 was the game I played] ping was around 90ms.


----------



## $ilver[-]EAD (Apr 6, 2012)

Wow... That's pretty good for you. I was also getting these 200+ pings on the LoL servers in EU (don't know how that happened) used to get around 330 most of the time. Its pretty playbale as you said.

I think that improvement was all because of the New Month CYCLE that has increased the speed from 512Kbps to 1Mbps. SO i guess, download speeds i.e. the bandwith does matter in this case. Have to wait till my FUP starts to see if my thinking is correct.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2012)

But it fluctuates too much. During gaming pings are ok, but during browsing...
Have a look at this-
*www.speedtest.net/result/1878366574.png

Pings are pretty much.....welll nothing to say


----------



## pramudit (Apr 6, 2012)

i use idea 3g to play games, ping ranges from 100 to 200 for indian server( depend on traffic), same for me when i play with my frnds with bsnl broadband. server in singapore gives about 250 and sometimes below 200. i use 2g pack so speed is very less, max 128kbps but ping is really good for the money i pay... 

@techfreak check ping on kolkata server, you should be gettimg better result on that....


----------

